
Apple Says FBI Changed AppleID Password, Losing Access to Shooter's iPhone Data - MCRed
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/02/19/apple-government-changed-apple-id-password/
======
alexandrerond
So Apple is saying that syncing to iCloud is a backdoor.

I mean, they are proclaiming to the world that they really want to protect
their users privacy and make secure devices, but at the same time
acknowledging that the data backed up in the cloud is accessible to their
engineers.

:/

~~~
MCRed
The phone in question was a work phone, not a personal phone. In work
environments the enterprise IT tools control how the phone is administered,
backed up, and the like. Which means that the company that issued the phone
most likely had the key to unlock the backups.

------
MCRed
Title changes are purely to comply with 80 character limit, otherwise as close
to the original articles' title.

